
Urban Outfitters CEO says retail bubble has burst amid weak sales – Fortune.com - uladzislau
http://fortune.com/2017/03/08/urban-outfitters-bubble/
======
mc32
I'd like to understand fashion a little more. On the one hand many people in
fashion are left of center, on the other hand they push people to buy _new_
clothes every season --a very wasteful and unproductive strategy. So they go
cheaper and more disposable resulting in ultimately more waste. I'm seeing
people begin to buy things like farmers do, more expensive but more durable
-is not as fashionable.

I don't understand the choice of profession knowing it's one of the industries
most oriented toward disposable products and built in obsolescence, aside from
toilet paper and nappies/diapers.

